# More mule mods 2



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

With all these lights I needed a larger battery. I modified the hold downs. And since the old cover did not fit I needed to build a cover. My wife came up with a great idea to cut a broken marine box I was use to hold scrap,flip it over and make a few more brackets.


----------



## JDsporty (Jan 12, 2017)

Not sure if its just me or the images you attached aren't viewable. seems like a good idea. can you give more details about it?


----------

